# The rainbow has died



## Rosie :) (Jun 27, 2015)

Today, the birth of the rainbow behind the bell tree tree was born, although logically, rainbows should not be made at 2 in the morning.
It shall bring peace to the people of Ishbala The Bell Tree, and we shall name the rainbow, (insert fabulous name here)
Enjoy this amazing sight while it lasts.
we all say bye


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 27, 2015)

I agree its beautiful.  What a great day!


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

Espurr said:


> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!



...r u srs???


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ...r u srs???



Quite.  I r quite srs.


----------



## Gabby (Jun 27, 2015)

Espurr said:


> Quite.  I r quite srs.



the gays are now allowed to be married. the rainbow is their bat signal


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2015)

What's the rainbow for? Just a random thing?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

I am v happy for the rainbow. Changed to a rainbow turt for this v speshul occasion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> What's the rainbow for? Just a random thing?
> 
> View attachment 125196



Marriage equality in the states yo!


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

well at least we r learning who actually reads threads outside the animal crossing boards


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2015)

Espurr said:


> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!



Jubs tried Skittles for the first time today!!


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am v happy for the rainbow. Changed to a rainbow turt for this v speshul occasion.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My apologies, I'm in UK and my calendar only says armed forces day


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

There's nothing more magical than the mythical midnight rainbow.


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 27, 2015)

1:57am??? Lies! It's only 12:04am!


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Jubs tried Skittles for the first time today!!



Yay!  Everybody must taste the rainbow!

*starts running towards the anomaly*


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 27, 2015)

Is the rainbow a boy or girl? Do rainbows even have a gender? What kind of gifts do you buy for a newborn rainbow?


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 27, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Is the rainbow a boy or girl? Do rainbows even have a gender? What kind of gifts do you buy for a newborn rainbow?



a pot of rainbow gold


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YVWaIyNp-w


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Is the rainbow a boy or girl? Do rainbows even have a gender? What kind of gifts do you buy for a newborn rainbow?



Most rainbows are female, though every two-thousand years, a male is born.  The recommended gifts are skittles or anything rainbow-related, but skittles are most preferred.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 27, 2015)

Jub can you change the banner to this


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ...r u srs???



Not everyone here lives in the United States. I don't blame people for not paying attention to American news when we don't pay attention to what goes on in any other country unless it's some terrorist act that generates huge TV ratings.


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Not everyone here lives in the United States. I don't blame people for not paying attention to American news when we don't pay attention to what goes on in any other country unless it's some terrorist act that generates huge TV ratings.



cool but i dont live in the states either


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Not everyone here lives in the United States. I don't blame people for not paying attention to American news when we don't pay attention to what goes on in any other country unless it's some terrorist act that generates huge TV ratings.



Oh, no, I live in America.  I was just being clich?.  And a little bit idiotic-in-the-eyes-of-my-peers.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Accidental double post?


----------



## Cress (Jun 27, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> we shall name the rainbow, Debbie the Fabulous.



Clearly the most logical name.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 27, 2015)

Yay! Rainbows! Where's Spongebob? We need his imagination!!!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 27, 2015)

Loving it!! <3


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 27, 2015)

It's lovely. *o*


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 27, 2015)

umm who added collectible confirmed and illuminati as tags wth


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> umm who added collectible confirmed and illuminati as tags wth



jav told me it was him

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosie :) said:


> umm who added collectible confirmed and illuminati as tags wth



jav told me it was him


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Fun fact - Male rainbows are immortal.  That's why they can't die out.  The females, however, are not immortal.  If needed, males can become females.  Just like clownfish!


----------



## Murray (Jun 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> well at least we r learning who actually reads threads outside the animal crossing boards



idk what ur on about u live in australia


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

Murray said:


> idk what ur on about u live in australia



pls stop stalking my posts and harassing me


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Man, this thread got really awkward all of a sudden.  Rainbows are supposed to be a happy thing...


----------



## piichinu (Jun 27, 2015)

the leaf looks a bit choppy


----------



## himeki (Jun 27, 2015)

Um....gay marrige is still illegal in a lot of countries...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> well at least we r learning who actually reads threads outside the animal crossing boards



/thread

but yes it's a beautiful banner <3


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Everybody must taste the rainbow.  *Everyone*


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 27, 2015)

Espurr said:


> Everybody must taste the rainbow.  *Everyone*



RRRRRR-R-R-R-R-AINBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 27, 2015)

Beautiful rainbow.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm surprised nobody's done this yet...


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

What a beautiful rainbow <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 27, 2015)

YAY RAINBOWS. I already have rainbow in my profile picture 10/10


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Bro, I'm crying rainbows.


----------



## Shaska (Jun 27, 2015)

Such a good news for my LGBTA+ friends living in U.S! This is a one step foward. We all should fight hate and fight for equality for everyone. I want my LGBTA+ friends to be safe and healthly. I'm glad to see that bell tree forums is a supportive place! 
It's not over yet, there's still a lot of things to do. 

I hope my country will legalise all marriages someday. 
Greetings from Poland, much love


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

Let's all be gay now. <3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 27, 2015)

Is the rainbow gone? Darnit, I missed it ;-; 

Insanely happy for this next step of LGBT+ equality, love wins <3


----------



## RainbowPanda (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm Polish too,  Shaska  *o*

My town name is Rainbow...
because I love rainbows (too much).

I'm in the UK, but I'm glad that there is so much support out there, and that we are getting closer to equality for the LGBT community c:

SUCH A FAB RAINBOW

It's gone T-T


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Such a beautiful rainbow...  gone...  Who is responsible for this?!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 27, 2015)

Espurr said:


> WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!








Really hoping you were referencing this.

2010 was a good year for memes.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 27, 2015)

oH nO TBT IS FORCING US TO GET GAY MARRIED


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 27, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Really hoping you were referencing this.
> 
> 2010 was a good year for memes.



Watching that again made me laugh as hard as when I first watched it!


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

I found two images to remember that beautiful rainbow by.  I posted these on Miiverse.


​


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 27, 2015)

Espurr said:


> I found two images to remember that beautiful rainbow by.  I posted these on Miiverse.
> View attachment 126914
> View attachment 126915​



LOL


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 27, 2015)

I wonder why it got removed so early. It wasn't even up for 12 hours.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Debbie the Fabulous will be missed dearly by those of us who have positive thoughts about her.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 27, 2015)

the rainbow is finally gone? GOOD


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Really hoping you were referencing this.
> 
> 2010 was a good year for memes.



omg i couldnt i laughed so hard lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

I am gonna miss that rainbow


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Jun 27, 2015)

I sobbed. Like, full on, body racking weeping. It's beautiful and I'm so happy for you guys in the States right now, you don't even understand. I didn't think it'd happen for you in my lifetime but so happy it did <3


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 27, 2015)

When's the funeral?


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jun 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Jub can you change the banner to this



This! lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 27, 2015)

kerryelizabeth said:


> I sobbed. Like, full on, body racking weeping. It's beautiful and I'm so happy for you guys in the States right now, you don't even understand. I didn't think it'd happen for you in my lifetime but so happy it did <3



I didn't think it would happen in mine either, I am just turning 16, I am so happy for people in the states who can now marry their love, I am in the states but just wow :3


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

so happy for the US  it was a fab day


----------

